# Back Sweeten with Berries?



## ShepherdQ (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi all,

I've got a batch of quad berry Dragon's Blood in the primary, and I'll be ready to clear, stabilize, and back sweeten by Saturday or Sunday. I've got an extra two pounds of berries that I'm planning to simmer for a few hours with a bit of water and use the resting reduction to back sweeten. 

Has anyone tried this before? It's a mix of strawberries, blueberries, blackberries, and raspberries. I had the idea because I want a drier wine with more berry flavour.


Cheers,

Rob


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 27, 2014)

Reducing berries is common when adding flavor to db, some use sugar to make a simple syrup, some just reduce the berries for added flavor.


----------

